# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Как создать команду и сделать игру?

## Дима_

Кто нибудь из вас может делал подобное? Поделитесь опытом.
Мы игру пытаемся сделать по мультфильму, но не получается. Либо криво получается, либо не можем к одной цели идти, каждый хочет быть главным!

----------


## U.F.O.

движок? на чем вообще делаете?

----------


## U.F.O.

а вообще логичнее этот вопрос задать на специально отведённом для этого форуме

----------


## Freddi

Грамотно заданый вопрос - половина ответа.
К сожалению, с таким вопросом, даже на спец форуме ничем не помогут.

----------


## Дима_

Как правильно задать вопрос?
Движок HGE.
Попробую ещё раз - "Я хочу собрать команду, которая на энтузиазме сделает двухмерный платформер по мульту "Король лев". Что и как надо делать?"

----------


## U.F.O.

гугл лучше знает (: ИМХО

----------


## Freddi

Пойти на спец форум и спросить
Использовать второй вариант вопроса, дополненный историей, о том, что делали и как не получалось.
На вопросы в стиле "я делаю, ничего не получается, куда копать?" мало кто ответит.

----------


## Дима_

Как вы думаете, в энтузиасткой команде нужно слово "Должен"? Это подходит для коммерческой игры, где "не сделаешь - не заплачу". Если будет слово "должен" в энтузиасткой, в случае нарушения не подейсвтуешь, только выкинуть из команды, но тогда ещё хуже станет. А если не будет слова "должен", то игра будет брошена. Как же быть?

----------


## Freddi

в том и прикол, что в такой команде каждый должен чувствовать, что ОН ДОЛЖЕН довести дело до конца
чем больше людей, тем меньше вероятность успеха

----------


## Дима_

> чем больше людей, тем меньше вероятность успеха


 Это я уже заметил. А в одиночку нормальную игру не сделаешь. Значит это бредовая идея о которой нужно забыть?

----------


## Freddi

почему же
это огромнейший опыт управления командой, может быть ты в будущем будешь владельцем компании типа Blizzard 
а всё началось вот с такой попытки
так что, только вперёд
полученный опыт будет полезен во многих сферах жизни

----------


## Дима_

Вот кое что сделали
http://tlmg.easyforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=5
http://pridelands.ru/forum.tlk?tid=7...=369528#369528
http://pridelands.ru/forum.tlk?tid=7...=369549#369549
Когда энтузиасты делают игру для зрителей, их игру будут сравнивать с игрой от проф.студий, поэтому энтузиасты заведомо в проигрыше.
Один чувак сделал игру http://impressivetitle.co.uk/index.p...d=51&Itemid=73 Impresive Title Game Setup . Зацените! Это мморпг, которых и так навалом. У нас же задумка платформер сделать.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

пытался как то разобраться в движке HGE  у меня не получилось..

----------


## Дима_

Я считаю, что чтоб энтузиасткая игра вышла со 100% вероятностью, надо чтоб люди поставили приоритет создания игры выше, чем ходить на учебу, работу, поесть, поспать и т.д. В противном случае вероятность выхода игры будет не 100%. Я прав?

----------


## Дима_

Тут дело в том, что там трое уже делали паззлы и тетрисы, им это неинтересно (хотя сделать тетрис на 10 баллов непросто, вообще его можно так усложнить, что от него одно название останется, например, трехмерным сделать). А делать платформер, стратегию, квест с анимацией они пока не умеют.
Собрал я их не чтоб в одиночку что-то делать, а чтоб впятером СОВМЕСТНО. Ведь в команде много чего можно сделать, по сравнению с одиночкой.
Кстати, все они верили что это пустая затея, надо об этом забыть, никому это не нужно, энтузиазма нет. Мне удалось поднять энтузиазм, чувак создал форум на платном хостинге без рекламы по моей инициативе, туда пришли люди и вроде собираются что-то делать. Как мне это удалось? Может у меня какой дар есть?

Когда никто никого не слушает, ничего не делает, когда нет правил и полнейший хаос - это плохо, это крайность. Но написать 120 правил и требовать их выполнения до последней запятой - это тоже крайность. Нужна золотая середина - чтобы человек делал то что надо, но чтобы он не был бесправным рабом у тирана-надзирателя. Возможно ли найти золотую середину?

Команда, это когда друг другу подчиняются? То есть

Лидер (продюсер)
Ведущий художник     Художник-1 Художник-2
Ведущий программист       Помощник программист 
Композитор 

Лидер - он руководит ВСЕМ - програмиированием, графикой, звуками, музыкой. Последнее слово за ним. А он подчиняется правилам, с которыми все согласились. Можно назвать это "Правила Лидера". На случай, если его оса ужалит, чтоб он не бросил платформер и не стал делать стратегию.
Если нет подчинений - команды никогда не будет?

Стоит вводить в правила пункт "Неподчинение приказам"? И как наказывать?

----------


## U.F.O.

ты им за это платишь? они тебе жизнью обязаны? или почему ты думаешь, што они обязаны тебе подчяиняться?

----------


## Дима_

Потому что они сами сказали "Я хочу делать энтузиасткую игру". А чтоб была команда, надо чтоб все шли к одной цели, подчинялись чему-то одному.

----------


## Дима_

Все строят свою иерархическую лестницу, а без неё команды быть не может.
Не хватает умений в чем то, неизвестно, разовьются ли навыки. 
Время найти не так просто, надо либо отменять свои дела и делать проект, либо отменять проект и делать свои дела.
Не очень ясна конечная цель.

----------


## Дима_

Вот как мы игру делали.

2009 год 

Апрель. Всё началось с того, что один товарищ очень захотел сделать игру. Он стал сыпать кучу идей на большой форум. Зрители тоже стали помогать, предлагая сразу делать рпг, стратегию. После тучи флуда один художник заявил, что будет рисовать для игры. Рисует он плохо, о чем зрители ему сразу сказали, но он с этим не согласен и считает что хорошо рисует. Некоторые намекали, что начать надо с простейшего, но разрабы с завышенным ЧСВ даже слушать не хотели. 
Всего разрабов 4 набралось.

Май. После многочисленных обсуждений приходят к выводу, что разрабы не умеют делать платформер и им сначала надо научиться его делать, а потом делать. Разрабы рассуждают о том, как они её продавать будут, когда сделают. К концу мая разрабы приходят к выводу, что делать игру бессмысленно.

Июнь. Новая художница желает делать игру. Энтузиазм поднимается у команды. Она сразу берет на себя роль руководителя. Ей говорят, что она подчиненная и должна делать так как ей скажут. Она конечно сразу обижается.

Июль, август. Все неожиданно исчезли.

Сентябрь. Приходит новый программист. Разрабы пытаются что-то сделать.

Октябрь. 1 разраб рисует плохие рисунки, выкладывает их, его зрители закидывают помидорами. Разрабы говорят что они делают игру, но не показывают зрителям, поэтому зрители сомневаются что игру делают.

Ноябрь. Чтобы спасти проект, я вырезаю из мульта графику и выкладываю её зрителям под видом "раскадровка для игры". Зрители не в восторге от того, что графика чужая.

Декабрь. Приходят новая художница. На неё не давят, потому что помнят, что давить опасно.

2010 год

Январь. На форум заходит зрительница, имеющая опыт в создании игр и даёт мудрые советы разрабам "как надо делать игру". Но её не слушают, потому что разрабы считают что они лучше знают как делать игры, хотя ни одной толковой игры ещё не создали. Разраб-художница выкладывает скетчи и получает от зрителей порцию помидоров. Она очень обижается, что её рисунки не оценили.

Февраль. До некоторых доходит, что надо делать то что можешь, а не то что хочешь. Также говорят о том, что надо бы ускорить процесс создания игры.

Март, апрель. Разрабы говорят друг другу какие они плохие, игра не получилась. 1 разраб говорит что уходит из проекта. Он выкладывает 7 спрайтов и 1 анимацию, сделанные за год. Зрители закидывают разрабов всем, чем только можно. Энтузиазм снижается до нуля. 
Распад команды, смерть проекта.

----------


## Дима_

"Кто ты?" - это сложный вопрос! Как на него ответить?

----------


## Дима_

Я правильно понял основы менеджмента?

1. Надо установить ОДНУ чёткую цель и разбить её на задачи. Пока этот пункт не выполнен, ничего не будет. Задачи тоже надо поставить конкретные. Какая конечная цель? Сделать 1 уровень и успокоится, или сделать 10 уровней, полноценную игру? Если 10 уровней, то мы подстраиваемся под проект, как будто это наша работа. 
2. Надо составить программу действий, в каком порядке что делать. 
3. Чтоб достичь цели, нужны ресурсы. Надо знать какие программы использовать, иметь эти программы и уметь ими пользоваться. 
4. Задание надо донести до исполнителя, чтоб он прочитал его и понял что от него хотят. 
5. Все 5 человек должны быть взаимосвязаны. Недопустимо, чтоб Бализард и Софлот работали вместе, а Никро и Лаонгер отдельно. 2 команды получается. Сейчас это нормально, но в дальнейшем все должны объединиться. 
6. Чтоб достичь цели, надо уделять время, которое надо распределить. Если время не выделять, то цели не достигнешь. Надо определить, сколько времени надо потратить на достижение цели и разбить это время на продолжительынй срок. То есть, если за год надо сделать 1000 спрайтов, значит в неделю должно выходить по 20 спрайтов, по другому никак. В противном случае цель недостижима, то есть заведомый провал! 
7. Лидер должен не сильно давить на подчиненных, но и не давать им расслабляться. 
8. Лидер должен нести 100% ответственность. 
9. Участники всегда должны совершенствоваться, учиться, а не стоять на месте. 
10. Обязательное подчинение вышестоящему лицу. 

Только при соблюдении всех пунктов собравшиеся энтузиасты достигнут цели. Иначе будет как обычно - 1 пример на своей шкуре видели, другие примеры тоже - люди не смогли стать командой. Это очень сложно. У нас должно быть также, как и в проф.студии. Разница только в том, что здесь никто никому не платит. Остальное - тоже самое!! 

Если у создания игры приоритет будет ниже чем у работы и учёбы, игры не будет!

----------


## Дима_

*который делается только потому что это кому то интересно* - он не делается, если и делается, то очень медленно. Может это самообман что хочется делать игру. Сейчас мы с нуля делаем, раксручиваемся, посмотрим, что дальше будет.
*никто никому ничего не должен* - это противоречит фразе "Я хочу сделать игру". Если не должен, то и игра не должна выйти. А она должна выйти, потому что они сами сказали "Мы согласны делать игру". Или это снова самообман. Игру можно бросить в любой момент, но всё таки им бы хотелось чтоб был результат=должна выйти. Всем хочется.
*а он никак не сможет быть выше, ибо это хобби)* - для тех кто очень хочет сделать, может быть выше. Для тех кто просто хочет - такой же. Иначе команда распадается.
Я треки писал, давал советы, планы, пытался руководить. Посмотерть свомим глазами, как это делается.
Чтоб профстудия продавала игру, надо купить лицензию у Диснея на использование их сюжета. Мы по Королю льву делаем. А они вряд ли продадут.

По статистике энтузиасткие проекты делаются в одиночку. Редко собирается команда.

Я заметил что бюджет нулевой, никто не спешит ничего тратить. Что же такое тогда фраза "я хочу делать игру?". В ней не указано что человек хочет делать, собирается ли идти до конца и сколько времени и сил готов потратить на проект.
Если сказать коротко  - человек сказал что хочет делать игру но при этом почти ничего не делает для игры.

----------


## U.F.O.

и я музыкой занимаюсь.. может тоже игруху сделать... (:

----------


## Дима_

*значит уже никому не интересно?) * - в другом причины
1. Непонятно кого выбрать лидером.
2. Непонятно по какому диздоку идти и является ли он правильным.
3.  Прогер ждет когда ему дадут спрайты, а художник ждет когда будет прога.
4. Непонятно кому подчиняться и приведет ли ведущий художник к нужной цели.

*еще бы, так намного проще.* - это не проще, это более выполнимо. Ведь если один, то всё надо самому делать, поэтому проще не становится. А в команде работы распределяются, поэтому легче каждому.

*таки "делать" или "сделать"? первое - процесс* - сначала делать, а потом сделать. Если будет видно что команда может дойти до конца, то можно идти до конца. Но тогда нужно срок назначить, чтобы не делать игру до 2020 года. А если срок, значит мы подстраиваемся под проект. Например, на 720 дней. Если в игре 700 спрайтов, значит в неделю должно выходить по 7 спрайтов. Значит  проект приоритетом также как и учеба, работа и поесть. 

Вообще у нас цель научиться делать игру и работать в команде. Значит ради процесса. Ради результата получается нереально.

----------


## Дима_

Деньги есть и лидер есть, но мы уйдем в минус (все сначала уходят в минус) и можем из него не выйти.
Проф студией мы не хотели быть! Просто энтузиасткой командой.

----------


## Дима_

Мой трек для первого уровня игры http://onimia.ru/forum/attachment.php?item=1347

----------


## Дима_

Второй вариант http://onimia.ru/forum/attachment.php?item=1348

----------


## U.F.O.

прослушал...
вы решили создать добрую, новогодню сказку с счастливым концом и оленями-единорогами, которые писают божественным солнечным светом?

----------


## U.F.O.

навеяло..
начало игры..
вчер, за окном падает снег, причудливые мозорные узоры на стекле придают этому явлению природы особый уют домшнего очага и ощущение доброй зимней сказки с гномами, хоббитами и дгурой низкосракой волшебной нечестью. седой дедушка перед камином в гостинной рассказывает внукам старые добрые новогдние сказки и изредко подкидывает дрова в камин на котором весят носки(не сушатся! в них подарки кладут)... ну и т.д. по сценарию (:

----------


## Дима_

Это трек для первого уровня, где львица Киара-дитё прыгает по лужайке, заросшей травой и ловит бабочек.
http://www.google.ru/imglanding?q=%D...dTHEM&start=10

----------


## Дима_

Вступление к песне в стиле хеви-металл http://onimia.ru/forum/attachment.php?item=1350

----------


## Дима_

> того кто всё это начал и собрал команду
> что то подсказывает, что по тому, который больше всего нравится)
> а что значит правильный? и так ли это важно, если он нравится?
> так пусть они определятся что нужнее первым)
> решайте всё общим согласием, или голосами, или еще как нибудь.


 1. Начал и собрал я. Но я ни одной игры не сделал, значит руководить не имею права.
2.  Васе и Пете нравится первый диздок, а Маше и Юле - второй!
3. Правильный диздок - это тот, по которому получится игра, понравившаяся большинству зрителей.

----------


## Дима_

1. Треки делал, приемлемые. Рисую плохо. Надо развиваться в рисовании, учить пограммирование и делать для проекта максимум. А я пока писатель треков, пинатель, раздаватель советов и поддержатель энтузиазма, внушая всем что наверняка всё получится. Энтузиазм это прекрасно, но на нём одном никуда не уедешь. Вот в мае 2010 всех закидали помидорами и у всех энтузиазм упал до нуля. Я поднял энтузиазм до 100% в июле 2010. Как мне удалось? Может у меня какой талант есть?
2. Они не виновны, здесь не платят и подчиняться не обязаны. pulsewave, вот тебе скажут "Ты должен делать так и так". Ты ведь не побежишь выполнять то что тебе говорят? Поставь себя на их место. Если спор что в первом уровне - деревья или цветочки - то надо просто и то и другое поставить и все будут довольны.
3. Вообще то мы на толпу метим, для зрителей делаем.

Я подумал, может пока графику из мульта вырезать и сделать типа этого http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8vUM...eature=related ? Вместо алладина львица бежит. Потренируемся, графика пока чужая потому что свою долго делать. Потом свою нарисуем.

----------


## Дима_

--------

----------


## Дима_

Почему когда команда энтузиастов делает игру (сначала черновик делается) и показывает этот черновик зрителям, то его сразу оценивают как готовый результат и обливают грязью? Когда проф студия делает черновик и выкладывает в инете, то никто не смеётся. Почему такая несправедливость?

----------


## U.F.O.

а во фруктах(фрутилупс) ктонить нормально разберается?

----------


## U.F.O.

это печально...

----------


## Дима_

Как я убедился, невозможно создать команду и сделать энтузиасткую игру. А чтоб в одиночку делать, это надо гением быть.

----------


## U.F.O.

да, это печально... =\

----------


## Дима_

Я тут набросал гемплей для игры http://forum.nala.ru/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1532 . Скажите, интерестно в это играть будет? Или это всё бред?

----------


## Дима_

> если они так и не смогли придти к 1 решению - ну чо, хуёвая команда.


 Как это на практике все могут договориться, при условии что никто никому не платит?? Вы уверены, что это возможно? Может это невозможно!

----------


## Дима_

> а он никак не сможет быть выше, ибо это хобби


 Тогда что имеет ввиду человек, когда говорит "Я буду делать платформер"? Он за пару часов не делается! Там надо много много часов. А если выше быть не может, то игра никогда не выйдет! Вот это противорчерие мне непонятно!

----------


## смертник

> Как это на практике все могут договориться, при условии что никто никому не платит?? Вы уверены, что это возможно? Может это невозможно!


 команды основанные тлько на энтуазиазме существуют и это возможно, но для этого нужно что б участники были в-первую очередь заинтересованы в этом, что им нравилось это делать, тогда они будут делать это бесплатно
а если найти людей из твоего же города это просто отлично, либо друзей привлечь, либо сторонних людей найти, познакомиться с ними и подружиться, а новый друзья это неплохо :Wink:

----------


## Дима_

Проблема в том, что каждый делает то, что он хочет. И подчинятся другому никто не спешит. Вообще, они правы - если человеку не платят, то и подчиняться он не обязан. А команда - это такая группа людей, которая подчиняется 1 человеку или плану, с которым все согласны.
Ещё мало свободного времени, что-то не умеют, что-то умеют, но мало и плохо. Всё это говорит о том, что шанс выхода энтузиасткой игры приемлемого качества равен нулю.
Единственный вартиант на мой взгляд - тянуть на себе весь проект (кодинг, графику, дизайн уровней, сюжет, гемплей, тестирование), в одиночку. Наверняка будут помогать, если увидят, что проект получается. Но для этого надо быть очень "сильным".
Ещё вариант - нарисовать 20 % графики, тогда наверняка кто-то захочет это собрать.
Я наверно могу сделать демку с прыгающими кружочками чтоб показать, что код, дизайн уровня готовы, уровень протестирован. Осталось нарисовать графику. Как думаете, найдутся желающие?
Можно сделать очень простой платформер, как на денди, но говорят графика очень простая. Тогда возникает вопрос - а зачем вобще делать энтузиасткую поделку?

----------


## смертник

> Как думаете, найдутся желающие?


 на этом форуме ? ну тут сидят люди которым делать нефиг и которые целыми днями дома :Smile:   ( не все конечно, но многие )... только смогут ли что-нибудь сделать ?

----------


## Дима_

Проходил. Всё понравилось, кроме того, что через раз цепляется перс за платформы, часто падает в смертельные зоны и надо начинать уровень заново. Пройти игру без кодов не хочется, какая то пытка получается!

----------


## смертник

как продвигается создание игры?

----------


## Дима_

Никак. Создание игры - это оказывается скучно, сложно и долго. К тому же надо много уметь и иметь свободное время. И есть хорошие игры с нормальным бюджетом от проф студий. Кому нужна дешевая поделка энтузиастов?
Вот и получается, что нет ответа на вопрос "Зачем делать игру?".
Каждый ждал что кто-то что-то сделает, потом все разошлись. Собираться нет смысла.

----------


## смертник

> Кому нужна дешевая поделка энтузиастов?
> Вот и получается, что нет ответа на вопрос "Зачем делать игру?".


 прежде всего для себя делать, ради интереса...

----------


## смертник

> если изначально скучно - зачем вообще пытаться.


 если изначально скучно - с другими людьми делать надо :Wink:

----------


## Дима_

Так все хотят результат или "чтоб кто-то делал, а я наблюдал", а процесс создания не всегда интересен. К тому же без умений ничего не будет, а умения нарабатываются годами. И свободное время тоже непросто найти, хотя если человек действительно хочет делать игру, то он найдет свободное время.
*с другими людьми делать надо*- в энтузиастуких проектах это не работает, только если платить будешь.
Перед тем как её делать, надо научиться её делать. Начинать надо не с "я хочу делать игру", а "я умею делать игру и буду её делать".

----------


## Дима_

*как раз таки на любительских проектах и учатся* - если будут человек/люди, которые будут обучать. В теории все легко, а на практике никто обучать не собирался! Вообщем там надо со слезами на коленях всех умолять, чтоб они чему то учились и что-то делали. К тому же каждый живет по своим правилам и делает только то, что он хочет. Это не команда, а просто группа отдельных людей.
Игру в стиле денди легко сделать, и по графике и по анимации, но люди такую фигню делать не хотят. Они хотят сразу показать что то качественное, хотя не умеют это делать.
Можно сделать платформер из прыгающих кружочков, показать, что кодинг, гемплей и дизайн уровня готовы. Вот только кто потом будет рисовать графику?

----------


## Enot

А зачем сразу новую игру делать? Можно модификацию сварганить к уже существующей.

----------


## Дима_

*если человек хочет - научится* - это зависит ещё от предрасположенностей. Например, чтобы быть чемпионом по поднятию штанги, надо родиться мясистым. Если человек от природы худой, он этого не достигнет, как бы он ни старался. В рисовании, музыке также. Не каждый может рисовать как ведущий аниматор Диснея или играть как Зинчук. У человека есть свой предел. Научиться можно, а вот какого уровня он достигнет - другой вопрос.

*не хочет - зачем такой нужен в команде?* - тут выбирать не приходилось, брали тех, кто шёл.

*"люди говно"* - здесь вы не совсем правы! Они действительно не обязаны мне подчиняться! Я им не плачу деньги. Здесь вместо денег "правит" энтузиазм.

На практике получается пустой форум, на который люди заходят и чего-то ждут. Кто-то предлагал написать план от А до Я, потому что без него непонятно, что надо делать. Ну написал ты его - кто его делать будет? Предлагали подождать когда придут 7 художников и будут рисовать. Я честно написал, что форум будет пустым, люди мало умеют, учиться времени нет. После этого все разошлись "потому что другие делать не будут, а делать все самому лень. Я значит пахать буду, а остальные отдыхать и наблюдать?".
Единственный вариант - делать всё самому, в одиночку, но надо очень много уметь, много работать, знтузиазм должен фонтаном бить. Тогда и команда не нужна. Такие вещи делаются студиями с соответсвующим оборудованием, бабками, профи-людьми. Бредовая вообщем это идея. Тетрис или паззл сделать можно, но "это не авторитетно, будут про нас говорить (они только паззлы делать умеют)". Если что-то посложнее - либо ничего не будет, либо игра плохого качества , либо маленькая, "а у проф. студий в 100 раз лучше".
Ещё немножко, и ответ на вопрос "Зачем делать энтузиасткую игру?" будет утерян!
P.S. С таким подходом и тетрис не получится. Нужен он вообще то для того, чтобы научиться быть командой  и делать игру! Они говорили что тетрис это фигня, легко сделать. Однако, тетриса я не видел! Совет дали с gamedev.ru, я бы совета послушался, но они совета не послушали "ибо мы и так крутые, тетрис для нас фигня".

----------


## Дима_

Если игру сделать можно в одиночку, хотя это очень сложно, то создать команду невозможно по моему, как ни старайся. Нет рычагов управления - ни денег, ни "дам в морду".Вы что думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## Дима_

Чтоб смотреть, как остальные 5 человек будут делать игру.
Пахать не хочет, потому что мало умеет, а не потому что ленивый.

----------


## Дима_

Я уже писал, надо сначала научиться, а потом делать.
Одни говорили что команда есть, другие - что нет.



> в такой команде каждый должен чувствовать, что ОН ДОЛЖЕН довести дело до конца


 Каждый чувствует что ОНИ ДОВЕДУТ дело до конца.
Вообщем, можно тему закрыть или удалить!

----------


## Дима_

Создание игры - это большой труд. Мало кто хочет пахать бесплатно, не получив ничего, кроме "спасибо". Качество игры зависит от бюджета. Бюджет в данном случае - время. Кому и зачем отдавать невосполнимое время?
Если кому то в голову пришла глупая мысль, это не значит что её надо воплощать!
Труд, потраченный на создание нормального платформера, эквивалентен 300.000 рублям. Всё это сводит шансы создания энтузиасткой игры на ноль!

Люди сколько отдали, столько и получили. Получили это:
http://narod.yandex.ru/100.xhtml?swb...od.ru/graf.rar
http://narod.yandex.ru/100.xhtml?swb...or_Laonger.rar (пароль 1101)
http://flyfolder.ru/19247952
http://soflot.ho.ua/Lion_doc_2.html
http://s57.radikal.ru/i157/1009/71/5783eddd35f1.png (схема уровня)
http://soflot.ho.ua/game_level_plan.exe

----------


## Дима_

pulsewave, мне кажется что главная трудность здесь не то, что надо нарисовать сотни картинок, а то что надо управлять более одним человеком без денег. По-моему, невозможно это. По статистике, энтузиасткие поделки делаются в одиночку. Значит это правда, что нормальной организованности без денег не будет?

----------


## Selbstmord

Сам вот тоже занимался модостроением, сделал 2 кампании для Left 4 dead, множество карт для CS:S, CS 1.6, Half-Life... Время на это действительно убивалось много - вот на ту же кампанию для Left 4 dead потратил все лето 2009, все 3 месяца. Тогда у меня не было девушки, и поэтому я не видел других способов убить время. Тем не менее, кампания получилась отменной и популярной. И вообще, я всегда все делаю один, не люблю в команде...всегда бывают разногласия, кто то потом вообще уйдет. А так у меня было все под полным контролем.

----------


## Дима_

Одно дело мод сделать, а другое - игру с нуля с красивой графикой. В одиночку конечно удобно, но очень медленно. В нашем случае одиночке надо уметь анимировать и рисовать в диснеевском стиле, делать дизайны уровней, писать музыку, делать звуки, собирать всё это вместе.

----------


## Дима_

Все разошлись месяц назад. Не получилось у нас решать все вопросы вместе и приходить к общему согласию. "Инструмент" нужен для прихода к общему согласию.

----------


## Дима_

Да какая разница какие люди? При таком подходе получается, что я нанимаю людей, чтоб они делали то, что я сказал. И как без инструментов сделать нормальную организацию в команде? Вообщем мне надо сначала многому научиться, а потом собирать команду.

----------


## Дима_

Правильно так делать
Пишешь план, в котором написано что надо делать. Кто это будет делать и сколько человек - неважно. План можно выложить куда угодно, любой желающий может выполнить оттуда задание. Количество художников не будет влиять на скорость выполнения и качество работ, так как организовать это почти нереально, поэтому собирать команду "искусственно" не нужно. Сам делаешь как можно больше, если никто не помогает, продолжаешь делать. Если ты не справляешься, то помошь тем более тебе не будет оказана и проект закрывается.
Только так получится.
Если пригласить человека, то либо он будет делать своё, либо будет просто наблюдать, либо сделат плохо, если мало умеет.
Желание+умения+время+план. Если хоть одного пункта нет - не будет проекта. Шансы  что все пункты будут  бесперебойно работать в энтузиастком проекте почти нулевые.

----------


## Дима_

Чтобы что-то делать, надо что-то уметь. Надо развиваться, чтоб цели становились выполнимыми. Если человек не умеет игру делать, то для него эта задача невыполнимая. Но если он научиться, то цель становится выполнимой.

----------


## Дима_

В предложенном мною плане был минимум, ссылки выше. Нарисовать бегающего львенка, бабочку, осу, землю, травку. Сделать небольшую карту уровня и закодить это. Проще некуда. Один из участников начал сам делать, но я ему честно сказал, что другие помогать не будут. Он закрыл это и все разошлись.
Сначала мы планировали сделать платформер из 1000 картинок, но потом поняли что надо начать с маленького.
Вы смотрели мои ссылки? Там демка есть. То есть кое что было сделано, но не хватило умений чтобы улучшить демку, а прокачивать свои навыки либо времени не было, либо мало желания.

----------

